# 43 newbie, Hello and request for advice on DE abroad ~



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

hello everybody

I wanted to say "Hello", introduce myself and hopefully start participating in some forums later. 

I am 43 and done 3 cycles at the Lister using own eggs and so far BFNs sadly .  Now my DP and I have decided to use DE but abroad to reduce the waiting list and possibly the cost.  

We are currently looking at IMI Barcelona, IVI Spain, and starting to look in Slovenia and Czech.  

Does anybody have a list of questions or criteria that we could use to aid our selection?   When we chose the Lister, it was mainly based on their stats and because we liked them.  

Our own personal criteria is a clinic that can see us quickly, has a high success rate with over 40s using DE, English speaking.  If anybody has any other pointers or issues we should consider we'd love to hear from you.  

I am happy to share with anybody my experiences at the lister which were mainly very good, eventhough we had BFNs - we were warned that it was highly unlikely due to my age, eventhough hormone levels, follicles etc looked ok.  

My fingers are crossed for all of you.  

podbean


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello and welcome to FF 

Glad you have joined us  I have added the links below for the international and treatment outside the UK boards for you which might give you some advice and info 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0



love
suzie x


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Suzie
This is a wonderful resource.  I wish I had emailed you last week! 
I hope I can start contributing to people soon.
Podbean


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hiya Podbean

Welcome to the site honey....

The girls on the abroadies threads are lovely and very welcoming come and say hi to them  

There are threads for most of the clinics mentioned and I am sure the girls will be able to give you plenty of information.

Looking forward to seeing you around the boards

Debs
xxx


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hiya Debs

Thank you for responding so quickly.  I have seen your cat, Frodo, as I have been looking around the boards.  I have a cat called Shoolabel who looks just like Frodo. Thought you might think it a bit wierd if I say that unsolicited! 

I will be joining some of the other boards and making requests for information and hopefully offering advice and updates to others.  We are looking closely at IM Barcelona at the mo but want to check out some of the other clinics before the end of the week. 

We are spoilt for choice really!  

Thanks again for the warm welcome and I look forward to participating soon.

Podbean


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   Good luck with your tx xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello & Welcome to FF

Glad youve joined us, and are already participting!
there is a lister thread so maybe you would like to pop on ther and say hi 
Or else you could join the London girls ( on the locations thread) to chat with members who may be near you in location 

Just want to add a couple of links for you

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 - 
CLICK HERE

Donor sperm/eggs 
CLICK HERE

Spain
CLICK HERE

*Czech Republic ~* CLICK HERE



~Dizzi~


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Loubie

Thank you for the warm welcome.  Ben looks beautiful.  You must be over the moon.  

Podbean


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Dizzi

Thank you for these links.  What a wealth of information to go though. 

I will check out the London thread and the Lister thread tomorrow and hopefully start contributing very soon.  

Podbean


----------



## samantha 1973 (Jan 9, 2008)

hi podbean 

welcome !! i am new too and have only started to post recently but have found this site truly amazing    i am sorry to hear of your recent negative cycles  

I am on my first DE IVF at IM barcelona, so fingers crossed    i have had 3 unsuccessful treatments using my own eggs at holly house.. and it appears that my eggs are just not good!!!   I have found the IM extremly professional and every time i email them they always reply the same day or next, which is good at  putting your mind at rest    

If theres anthing i can help with just ask!!

sam


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh hi Sam, 

Thank you for responding and your kind wishes.  I would love to be kept updated on your experience with IM Barcelona.  It's one of the clinics at the top of our list.  

I've read really good things about it here and elsewhere.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and look forward to hearing how it goes. 

Shouldn't you be resting now?  

Podbean


----------



## samantha 1973 (Jan 9, 2008)

hi  

yes i know, it is rather late    I am a bit of a night owl    but i am in bed with the laptop, watching only fools and horses  
hubby and the dog are snoring away!!!  

am rather excited about my transfer on friday at 11am!!!  have just booked the hotel!! near the ramblas.. am looking forward to getting
away for a while also..

your up late too? are you a night person ?

sam xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Sam

Good for you watching only fools and horses.  I am a bit of a night owl too and a lazy loafer in the mornings. 

I am excited for you for the transfer on Friday am.  I will think of you and wish those embryos the warmest of welcomes to their mum.  

I haven't heard of the ramblas!  I understand that Barcelona is meant to be a lovely place.  

Lots of love
Podbean


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Podbean,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends 

Strawberries xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Podbean, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends and wish you lots of luck. 

I am a Lister patient (well, ex now) and chose them for much the same reasons you have. The ladies on the Lister thread are lovely and would welcome you.

C~x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya just wanted to say welcome to FF 

Love Saila xxx


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

A big thank you for the exceptionally warm welcome from you all, and for posting "greetings" on my profile page.  I am really moved by the kind thoughts and wishes from everybody.  

I am still getting my head around this resource and finding where to post stuff and how to use it!  Caz, I haven't found the lister thread yet, but will and when I do I will introduce myself to everyone.  I am in touch with Mary Powers and Leon?? who organises their egg coordination programme.  We are also on the waiting list for DE and in conversation with a donor in the UK but think she is too old (37) and hasn't had children for 9 years.  You never know though! 

Emsy25 - Katelyn Louise looks just beautiful.  I love your caption underneath the pic.  

Strawberries - thank you for the wonderful welcome.  Looking forward to learning how to make my postings as pretty. 

My DP and I will select a clinic this weekend. 

Thank you again for being so welcoming.

Lots of love
Podbean


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi everybody

Thank you for all the help and for directing me to the right threads. (Still trying to work out if I should post this here, and in the Treatment Outside Uk thread and the other thread related to treatment abroad.) I will say hello on those boards and introduce myself.

I am now wait listed at *Reprofit* for late Sept/early October. Meanwhile DP and I are still choosing a clinic that can see us as ASAP. Still checking out Repromedia, insida, Invimed, Altra Vita and a few of the cheaper ones in Spain. They all just seem so good - just need to choose! 

Haven't completed final analysis - but when we do if anyone wants any info, if I have it you are more than welcome to it. (It's work in progress still as we get responses.)

I so wish we knew about you all last year. I have learnt more in the last couple of weeks on this board than I learnt in the whole of last year on this journey.

Girl power! (and some very helpful men too!)

Lots of love and luck to everybody

Podbean


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi

I am new too. I found out last week that I too will have to have DE IVF.

My sis is a potential donor but at 38 she may be  a bit old...

If she can't do it for any reason I will definetely find a clinic abroad so would be interested in following your story  

Good luck 

Love Kay
xxx


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Kay

Hello and a very warm welcome.    

I'd be delighted to share any stuff and my ongoing journey and story with you.  It took a while to work out the questions me and DP needed to ask to choose the right clinic and to make sense of what we were looking for.  (Part of me still thinks we should toss a coin - don't mean to sound flippant {pardon the pun} but I tend to over research everything and then on a whim choose a clinic cos I like the receptionists or consultants or the location.) 

On donor eggs, I'm not sure about the age limit.  At the Lister last week they said if my possible donor is 37 or below I can use them, but the general pool won't.  I don't know if that is a standard across the board.  

If you have any questions on our selection process please send me a message or post here and I will help all I can. 

The ladies here are really helpful, friendly and supportive.  (and there are a few men around here too all of whom are really helpful.) 

Lots of love
Podbean


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Podbean!

Thanks for reply. It's great to speak to people in the same situation isn't it!  

I am at a very early stage. My clinic in UK have said I have to attend counselling first b4 I do anything so am attending on 14th Feb - Fun Valentines day!!

My sis will be 39 in June but she has just had a baby so should be fertile. However we could not do anything until she has finished breastfeeding. they haven't ruled her out but we just need to weigh up pros and cons.  

This route seemed so scary, but after sharing experiences it seems Ok now...

Take Care

Love Kay
xx


----------

